# Draco (aka mr. skittles)



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Heh he is the best fish to photograph because he flares AT the camera lense. He is my oldest fish of all my breeders at the moment, and he's in a separated tank with Azule. <3


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Love that face! How are they getting along?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

He likes her and makes nests, and she doesnt give a hoot, so they get along like any couple lol. And thank you ^^


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Foxers said:


> He likes her and makes nests, and she doesnt give a hoot, so they get along like any couple lol. And thank you ^^


LOL. True enough.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

>< i forgot to close the lid on his tank and he tried to make a break for it lol. i caught him just in time


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Foxers said:


> >< i forgot to close the lid on his tank and he tried to make a break for it lol. i caught him just in time


Bet you won't do that again


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Yea x3 no dried fish needed


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

AKA Mr. Kittles, am I right?


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

haha sure xD he likes to taste the rainbow


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow hes very pretty big and BLUE my favorite color lol....i love blue fish lol (just me)


----------



## Fishy fish (Sep 23, 2009)

That's a fantastic fish. Congrats! :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, he's so pretty! Love his markings, so unique.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Sadly he passed =( my mother tried putting him in the community tank and the tigar barbs had a go at him T-T


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

im sorry to hear that


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Awwww, look at that face xD
nice picture!

Oh, sorry about his passing D:


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks you guys ^-^ all the love heh


----------

